# Fake GUESS Purse?



## Dubsbelle (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm not much of a designer purse gal..actually I don't know anything about designer purses, especially how fakes look like. I received a tiny Guess purse as a gift and I don't know if it's realy GUESS, (I would be too embarassed to ask her either!) I have no use for this, so I thought I may sell it. But I want to know first if this is fake/not...

The inside of the purse is plain (no monogram or signature pattern on the inside) and there is no guess tag whatsoever on the inside. There are only 3 areas that have the guess logo, the front magnet closure area and the 2 metal square loops where the straps go through (see pix). Straps are definitely not leather (plastic probably). Zippers of the purse are plain and have no logo either.

Sorry for the crappy lighting of the pics.

*THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE HELP!!!!*


----------



## Jane22067 (Nov 3, 2006)

It looks very real to me


----------



## Nox (Nov 3, 2006)

I think you're okay... it looks like the purse checks out alright. The Guess brand does not necessarily carry an uber intricate/exclusive line of handbags.

You should still be able to sell it for a decent price even if you don't put the word "AUTHENTIC" in the description, because it's a cute purse.

If you are still in doubt, perhaps go to the Guess website, hopefully, they might have a picture and description of the purse interior...


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am pretty sure that is fake. All the Guess purses I have say it somewhere on the inside, and the "G's" aren't interlocking


----------



## Anna (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am pretty sure that is fake. All the Guess purses I have say it somewhere on the inside, and the "G's" aren't interlocking agreed. i think its a fake guess purse...thats um...rare?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 4, 2006)

you know, i bought a guess? one on ebay long ago before i knew about fakes and when i became more aware of fakes being sold, i realized mine doesn't have the tags or anything inside. i'm in NYC a lot and i've seen all the other fakes, but never a guess? one. maybe you should email them and ask if they know of them being made.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 4, 2006)

wouldn't have guessed it to be fake!


----------



## blondie36 (Nov 4, 2006)

i GUESS its fake,but a good 1 though , its very cute


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 4, 2006)

*Thanks for the replies gals!!!!*

I'll go ahead and sell this, but it will be up to the buyer to decide if it is real or not... I'll try and email GUESS website...hopefully I will get a reply.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am pretty sure that is fake. All the Guess purses I have say it somewhere on the inside, and the "G's" aren't interlocking Agreed.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 4, 2006)

It's still cute, regardless, I just don't understand why someone would even bother making a fake Guess purse - it's not like they're really really expensive (like a Louis or something)


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 4, 2006)

It's definitely a cute purse... Is it possible it's a defect? I don't own any Guess items, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 4, 2006)

Its prob real. Guess doesnt really use high quality stiching or material so don't expect it to have real leather straps or perfect lining


----------



## han (Nov 5, 2006)

i have a guess purse that i bought at guess store in honolulu and it does not have tags on inside that says guess and a very small one on the outside same with my guess wallet nothing on inside and i bought it at macys


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 5, 2006)

*Thanks so much for the replies ladies!*

I've listed it for sale here on MUT!


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am pretty sure that is fake. All the Guess purses I have say it somewhere on the inside, and the "G's" aren't interlocking Agree!


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 6, 2006)

i cant believe there are fake guess purses out there.


----------



## aznprettie (Nov 13, 2006)

from what i see here i don't think it's fake caz i've bought one like this @ a guess store for my cousin before. )i rmb it caz i really like this purse but i didn't get it for myself caz i hate havin the same thing as ppl who r close to me) it came out for more than 5 yrs i believe. go dig out ur older version of Guess bag, the interior is not that detailed bak then it's not worth it to make a fake Guess bag....it's not that expensive to get a real one anyways... =)


----------



## Maui_Princess (Dec 9, 2006)

I was looking at a web site that sells designer replicas and they do actually have GUESS look-a-likes along with the usual LV, PRADA, DOONEY, COACH, GUCCI, HERMES,JUICY and low and behold GUESS. OT but they also had TIFFANY &amp; CO. I never knew.


----------

